# Doing IVF on NHS, then FET privately, any advice on costs please?



## jesst (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm in the middle of my 2WW, and while I'm trying to think as positive as possible, I just wanted to start planning in advanced so I don't waste any time. I have three really good embies frozen at CRGH and I understand my NHS funding wouldn't cover a FET, so my plan is to continue with three cycles of FET if this IVF fails, before trying the second IVF cycle on NHS. 

Just had a look at CRGH prices and they're exorbitantly high, around the £2300 mark just for the transfer. Does anyone know how much it costs at other clinics, which would be the best clinic to do an FET at, and whether it would be a problem to transfer my embies from CRGH to another clinic to do the transfer? 

Any thoughts appreciated, thank you!


----------



## JaneyMac (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Jesst,  


I was £800 for FET at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary following an unsuccessful round of ICSI.  I can't remember how much they charge for transfer from another clinic but I'm sure the cost is on their price list.  Ill take a look to give you an idea and post back.  


Jane x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow - where did you get that price from?  It sounds ludicrous - almost the base price of IVF at some clinics!

The typical ball park price for FET seems to be around the £1k mark.  We have just paid a fiver short of this for ours.

As far as I am aware, it can be possible to move embryos from one clinic to another - I'm not quite sure how you go about this - ie do you need a specialist courier etc or how expensive that may be.  I suppose it comes down to what stage your embies are and if you would be looking at more than one transfer versus the costs for a different clinic, but taking into account transfer costs.

I would personally contact them again to confirm that price as it sounds way over the top to me x


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

hello just undergoing FET now in Nottingham and have paid just over £1400.


----------



## jesst (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I double checked with CRGH who confirmed that the price for FET was £2300! But luckily it should only cost £75 to transfer my embryos to another clinic, although I have no idea how much I have already incurred with freezing charges. I'll email all the clinics for their prices, thanks for your help!


----------

